# Tivo "double remote".



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am very much enjoying the Roamio Plus and Premiere4 I have in one room. Amazingly I control both with the same remote. It is a Tivo remote wth the DVR 1/2 switch. Why is this not standard issue. I flick the switch and Im good to go. It's great!


----------

